# Found this guy in the street



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

i was walking to a freinds house and this guy was wondering around in the street about to get run over. Is it a lizard? gecko? worth anything?

thanks


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

goingbig14 said:


> i was walking to a freinds house and this guy was wondering around in the street about to get run over. Is it a lizard? gecko? worth anything?
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]1092243[/snapback]​


holy sh*t?!!!????? is this some kind of joke?!!! man thats a flap neck chameleon ( i think) but man yes that is def. worth keepin. thoes things come from africa (i think







) but yeah man that is crazy as hell if this is not a joke casue i mean really, whats the odds of findin a chameleon i the street. keep us updated man.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

oh yeah im not really sure about the care about chameleons casue im not really a fan of em, but you can always pm this guy or wait tell he sees this post "Carnivoro" this guy knows a crap load about all sorts of kinds of reptiles. he will give ya all the proper care for em.

J-Rod


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i dont no alot about them but they need a well ventalated terrarium, preferable screen. Also i dont think u should have it on sand. They do better in a tall terrarium with alot of sticks and stuff for them to climb on.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

yup yup and sorry but dubble post bud and yes screen tank so there is a natural air flow and you mist mist the cage they do not drimp still watter from like a bowl yas and have a tall tank so climbing is and option for this animal thats all i kno


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

timmyshultis said:


> i dont no alot about them but they need a well ventalated terrarium, preferable screen. Also i dont think u should have it on sand. They do better in a tall terrarium with alot of sticks and stuff for them to climb on.
> [snapback]1092264[/snapback]​


I believe that females need sand. Not 100% sure


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

They need a water dripping system and heattt, get that guy a nice home or he wont make it


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

By the way Awesome find ,keep us posted


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

it look like a Chamaeleo africanus or a veiled. post more pics

Carnivoro


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Did you keep him? Hows his status.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

good lord, you found a chameleon on the street. haha, what a pickup, no pun intended.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> it look like a Chamaeleo africanus or a veiled. post more pics
> 
> Carnivoro
> [snapback]1093574[/snapback]​










i agree with carnivoro


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks like a vieled to me....

and wtf... out here in IL all i find is garter snakes and bull snakes with the oscasional salamander... i wanna move to cali where the chameleons roam free


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> looks like a vieled to me....
> 
> and wtf... out here in IL all i find is garter snakes and bull snakes with the oscasional salamander... i wanna move to cali where the chameleons roam free
> 
> ...


i have actually read somewhere on the internet that in lee county (im not sure if thats right) Fl. some breeds of chameleons, nile monitors and iguanas have been breeding in the wild out there.

J-Rod


----------

